# Contact Lenses



## Le Meister (25 Feb 2004)

Anybody ever use www.coastalcontacts.com for ordering contact lenses?  Very cheap and free delivery for orders over $89.


----------



## Cahir (26 Feb 2004)

Thanks for that.  Just ordered my lenses for over €60 cheaper than getlenses.com and I also get a free pair of sunglasses worth $19!!

The free delivery is only for US and Canada but delivery only cost me €6.33.

Getlenses are good for free piggypoints but the last couple of times I used them they wouldn't send me the dispatch email so I couldn't claim my piggypoints.


----------



## Le Meister (26 Feb 2004)

Yeh, they're the cheapest I've come across but I haven't used them yet myself.  Post back when you receive your contacts and hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## Jonbon (26 Feb 2004)

*re*

Can I just ask how you know which type of lenses you need?  I use Specsavers own brand of daily disposables at the moment.  Are most daily disposables the same?  I'm a bit wary of buying off the web in case I get lenses that don't suit my eyes or worse, that could do damage to my eyes due to not being the right size..
Are my fears unfounded?


----------



## pal (26 Feb 2004)

*lenses*

jonbon,
Youre entitled to ask for your lense prescription off your optician. In your case specsavers.  Use it to get your lenses online.   Looking at coastals website they do the main brands (bausch&lombe, acuvue etc) who are all trustworthy brands.  

May I also add the following recommendation.
Ive found an optician in fizzboro, jr manuel, who orders mine in at the same price as getlenses.  (try and get specsavers to do that!!). He orders in a make that he doesnt normally stock for me. This was just by asking after showing him the order form from getlenses.


----------



## Debasser (26 Feb 2004)

*lenses*

Had a look & its working out about 50 Euro cheaper than getlenses.ie for the same "1 day Acuvues".
Can you re-post when they arrive & let us know how long they took to deliver. The $8 delivery option is ground & from my experience that could take upto 2 months.


----------



## Betsy Og (26 Feb 2004)

*specsavers solution*

its a scandal, €12 for a bottle of solution (glorified water) - I'd say that's more be ml than decent whiskey


----------



## rainyday (26 Feb 2004)

*Re: specsavers solution*

I get my solutions from [broken link removed] - works out at about 60% of the Irish price.


----------



## Debasser (2 Mar 2004)

*Re: specsavers solution*

Any feedback on this Cahir? Most interested to see if your lenses arrived & what the total delivery time & price was.

Cheers,

*Not long till the Pixies are back*


----------



## guest (3 Mar 2004)

*contact lens*

Hi
just wondering what the norm length of time you have between purchase and expiry date?
I dont wear my lens very often....but thought they would have an expiry date at least 2yrs ahead????
I have a pack i bought about 8mths ago and they are now out of date!!! (which wouldnt be a good thing if it took 2 months to deliver


----------



## Le Meister (3 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

The daily disposable lenses I recently got from my optician  expire in 2008.  Don't know if monthlys have an earlier expiry.


----------



## ttraces (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

Debasser,

yes, but what of them only doing a support act to a ridiculously over-rated band? i much prefer to see them headline at this year's witnness/oxogen festival. as support they'll not get that long on stage. 1h.30 max? how can you fit so much class into so little time?


----------



## Debasser (4 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

but with all this money I'm going to save on my contact lenses I'll be able to afford the 60 Euro plus booking fee to sit in the park & watch 15 yr old puke their guts up. Having said that its a far cry from the 6.50 I spent to see them in the National Stadium many moons ago.!


----------



## Cahir (12 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

Just got a card from GLS Ireland (whoever they are) saying I owe €35.80 in VAT, Duty and Cust Clearance.  Have to contact them within 10 days (preferably via their website which isn't working!).

All in all, not worth the bother.  Next time I'll stick to getlenses.com!


----------



## Cahir (12 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

Have spent the last 10 mins trying to call GLS but they won't answer their phones and the website still isn't working.  Starting to get a bit p*ssed off!


----------



## bubbles (12 Mar 2004)

*Re: contact lens*

You must have ordered from the USA? I think GLS are the agent here for the US postal system.  I have seen numerous complaints about them on different posts.

Good luck!  and let us know how you get on.

Bubbles


----------



## billy (12 Mar 2004)

*gls charged me nothing*

I just got my contacts delivered now by Gls and I wasnt charged any thing, he gave me a receipt to sign and i asked how much am i going to be charged, he said nothing at all.
So im delighted.
I wanted to ask him why some people are charged but he was in a hurry.


----------



## Scotty (12 Mar 2004)

*re*

A friend of mine ordered from www.1800contacts.com, wasn't charged anything extra and they were delivered in approx 1 week.  How does the price compare to other sites, like getlenses? I've never ordered them online before as I'm not sure what the online equivalent to the specsavers own brand is.  I do know my prescription.  Anyone know a very similar brand to specsavers?
Thanks


----------



## Cahir (15 Mar 2004)

*Re: re*

Spent over an hour and a half trying to get through to GLS on Friday.  Managed to get 4 direct dial numbers but those people didn't answer either.

Decided as I was going home to Dublin on Friday anyway, I'd leave work a bit early and call into GLS.

Some stupid idiot told me that my contacts hadn't cleared customs and it would take a few hours.

Eventually got the lenses this morning.  The free sunglasses are sh*te!
Definitely won't be ordering anything from America ever again!


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (16 Mar 2004)

*.*

I've used getlenses.ie in the past and have always been delighted with the cost and service. They seem to send the lenses out as soon as the order comes in. 

Once a box of lenses got delayed in the post, and they sent another box, without quibble. The two boxes arrived the following day. (I then bought the other box as I was so impressed)

(No links with getlenses.ie, unfortunately)


----------

